# Scientific name of bean beetles



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

The title says it all. What's the scientific name of the bean beetles you guys use to feed some of the bigger frogs? I'm told they can't be transported across state lines legally and am looking into what the University of Minnesota has in their culture collections. When I asked one of the professors if they had any, she said they get Callosobrauchus maculatus from a company called Carolina Biological but those don't look the same.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Callosobruchus maculatus is the species.

Here's a thread or two

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...obruchus-maculatus-bean-beetle-culturing.html

BeanBeetles.org/Bean Beetles: A Model Organism-Home Page


----------

